# New Headset - bis ca. 50€



## syrus700 (9. Dezember 2011)

*New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Hallo liebe Community!

Gestern Abend war die Battlefield 3 - Schlacht wieder ein bisschen hitzig. Jetzt musste mein Creative Faitality leider dran glauben  ... Ich bräuchte ein paar Empfehlungen für ein neues Headset. Gibt ja schier unendlich Angebote an Headsets... Möchte mal ein neues ausprobieren, allerdings nicht das G35, ich möchte einfach keine 80 - 100€ für ein Headset ausgeben. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Vielen Dank schon mal.

MFG David


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Um hier die erste frage klarzustellen:
MUSS es ein Headset sein, oder kann es auch Kopfhörer + externes Microphon sein? 
Kopfhörer sind einfach vom klang her x mal besser als headsets...
Und, falls Madz diesen Beitrag liest.. Wage es nicht!


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Rurdo hat recht. Für 50€ bekommst du mit einen sehr viel besseren Kopfhörer, als ein Headset es je könnte.

Hast du denn eine SOundkarte?


----------



## syrus700 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Also grundsätzlich lass ich mich gerne umstimmen was Kopfhörer + externes Mic angeht. Allerdings is ein Headset schon praktischer. Einfach mal Empfehlungen abgeben, bin gespannt  Danke!

Soundkarte hab ich nicht, Onboard halt.


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Also wenn du keine Soundkarte hast, würde ich mir den hier:

[User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx

diese hier:

ASUS Xonar DG, PCI (90-YAA0K0-0UAN0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und das hier kaufen:

Speed-Link Spes Clip-On Mikrofone: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## syrus700 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Taugt das dann auch was ohne Soundkarte? Hatte eig. nicht vor mir noch ne Soundkarte zusätzlich zu kaufen. Is des unterschied so enorm?


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Ja, lies mal die Berichte unter dem Review. Der Tenor ist eineutig, daß sich die DG für den Kopfhörer lohnt. Für meinen Teil würde ich nie wieder Onboard nutzen, wenn die Karte die Digital/Analog Wandlung vornehmen muss.


----------



## syrus700 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Okay ich behalte das mal im Hinterkopf  gibts noch andere Vorschläge?

Gruß David


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Nichts was bei deinem Budget die identische oder bessere klangliche Qualität bietet.


----------



## Knäcke (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Also selbst mit meinem alten Fatality Headset bzw. meinem Speedlink Medusa konnte ich einen Unterschied zwischen onboard und Soka wahrnehmen.

Kein Rechner mehr ohne Soundkarte


----------



## syrus700 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Also das hier 

Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer

is schon das richtige oder? Hab bei Geizhals.at nur einen Anbieter gefunden...


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Ja, den gibt es nur bei Thomann.de


----------



## syrus700 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

KK, dann vielen Dank erstmal. Ich bestell das teil jetz. Und nächste Woche treibst mich dann bestimmt irgendwann mal in Atelco und nehm die ASUS Soundkarte mit heim 

Jetz muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das Mic vom alten Creative an den neuen Kopfhörer dran bastel


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Frag mal Badnaffy, der ist hier Bastelfreak.


----------



## Winnfield (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

also mit soundkarte bist du ja kaum über deinem limit, 30€ karte, 20€ KH und dann halt noch das mikrofon macht incl versand ungefähr 60€. Du wirst dich über den Qualitätszuwachs wirklich wundern!
Ich habe erst den KH gekauft, was schon eine erleuchtung war, und dann die Soundkarte, das war nochmal eine sehr große Steigerung.


----------



## syrus700 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Ich hab jetz doch schon Kopfhörer + Soundkarte bestellt ^^... Bin jetz genau bei 50,40€ inc Versand ... Optimal.. Dankeschön!!! Das Mic vom Creative bekomm ich da schon irgendwie dran


----------



## kuer (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Oh man. Besser geht immer. Ich würde immer ein Headset vorziehe. Einfacher und vom Sound her voll und ganz ausreichend in Games. Bei HIFI sieht das anders aus. Aber für Games gibt es im Moment ein Creativ Taktic3D (30,-€). Hört sich in BF3 echt gut an. Ich habe auch keine Soundkarte, da onboard voll und ganz ausreicht zum Gamen. 

Nie wieder eine Soundkarte im Rechner 

ZU spät.Na dann viel spass beim Fummeln. Oh man


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

@kuer

Klingt für mich danach, als ob du den Unterschied bisher nicht hören durftest, also keine Erfahrung mit Hifi hast.


----------



## syrus700 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

@kuer

ich kann dazu jetz nicht viel sagen. Hab weder den neuen Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte gehört, noch dein Creative Headset. Ich lass mich halt jetz mal auf was neues ein und bin gespannt. Und so viel stress eine Soundkarte einzubauen.... naja da sag ich etz mal nix weiter dazu  dauert 2 min... Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Knäcke (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Headset - bis ca. 50€*

Natürlich reicht der onboard chip zum Spielen aus. Den besseren Klang und vor allem mehr Details hörst Du aber erst mit einer Soundkarte und gutem Kophörer oder Headset heraus.

Was man schlussendlich nutzt wird vom eigenen Geschmack bestimmt. Ich persönlich mag den Mehrwert an Audioqualität die mir eine Soundkarte bietet nicht missen.

Aber wie schon oft erwähnt ist gerade Klang subjektiv...


----------

